# Trinity Alps camp/goat pack trip was great!



## imported_michelle (Jun 11, 2009)

We camped at Horse Flat, right next to Eagle Creek. On Saturday, we hiked up to Stoddard Lake. I was told it was about 2 miles in, mostly uphill, and for having 6 kids ranging in age from 5 to 15 I thought it would be great (not to mention my hubby and I are trying to get into shape). The goats did well, I brought 2 alpine crosses, a lamancha and my 2 nubian milk does. Well, atleast they did well as in physical shape. I don't why, but they did not want to string at all. I have never had the does on before, but the 3 others have strung fine in all the day hikes we have taken. I figured that after a mostly uphill hike they would settle down, but they didn't. Any advice on how to get them to stay in a line? I tried to switch a couple of them a time or two, but it didn't help.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

When you add two more goats to the string you mix up the hierarchy. Maybe you just have to rediscover what order they want to be in.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> When you add two more goats to the string you mix up the hierarchy. Maybe you just have to rediscover what order they want to be in.


My goats hierarchy changes. When going away from home.
It is The dog, Me, Sully and then Lucy.

On the way home it is the dog, Lucy, Me or Sully.
Lucy is barn sour.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine too. It depends on if they think they know where we're going or not, and which ones are packed. Having some packed and others not changes things.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Lucy is a nigerian. Wouldn't that be a cute packsaddle. 
When not in use you could hang it from the trucks mirror. LOL
R.


----------

